# Need manual for Craftsman 24cc Leaf blower/Vac



## Falcro (Oct 29, 2009)

:wave:I am looking for an owners manual for my blower I have had it for years and during that time and a few moves it has gotten lost. Does anyone here have one or know where I can get one. The model # is 359 797931

Thank you all.:thumbsup:

Falcro


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

*Blower manual*

searspartsdirect.com dosen't show this model number.Try 358.797170 in the model search box and click view manuals on the right side of the page.This is for a 25cc 2-cycle blower that may be the same.


----------

